# March 14th



## German89 (Mar 14, 2019)

Happy steak and blowie day!

May all your steaks be cooked to perfection and your blow jobs are sloppy!

it's your day boys!

Don't forget, eat your pineapple for her at least!


----------



## Viduus (Mar 14, 2019)

You are an exceptional human being!


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2019)

Why is this not on my calendar?!?


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Why is this not on my calendar?!?


i don't know? not a hallmark holiday?


----------



## Deadhead (Mar 14, 2019)

Well I'm currently writing on my calendar!


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 14, 2019)

... someone told me it's also national "pie day" ... meaning desserts I believe ...


----------



## BrotherJ (Mar 14, 2019)

I'll have to start sending out calendar invites


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 14, 2019)

Lmfao....good luck guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Allergic to the steak and my wife just hit the stage of pregnancy where she wouldnt **** a young Robert Redford.  

Maybe it's "chicken and a handjob day" over here......


----------



## snake (Mar 14, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Why is this not on my calendar?!?



There's your problem, put it on hers, not yours.
(No charge)


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 14, 2019)

Ran it by the girls, they suggested a chicken and steak lick and suck day.  

Lighting the grill even now.........


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 14, 2019)

They also let me know March 21st is Cake and Cunnilingus day.  Who knew.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2019)

It's also Pi day for which I have purchased 4 pies for the office to enjoy.

It's also Einstein's birthday; and, it marks the first anniversary of Stephen Hawking's passing.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Mar 14, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's also Pi day for which I have purchased 4 pies for the office to enjoy.
> 
> It's also Einstein's birthday; and, it marks the first anniversary of Stephen Hawking's passing.


DF immediately got jealous.

Our HQ office is holding a Pi Pie contest.  Glad I'm not based at HQ sometimes.


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2019)

HollyWoodCole said:


> They also let me know March 21st is Cake and Cunnilingus day.  Who knew.




Lmfaoooo ohh yes!!!


----------



## Flyingdragon (Mar 14, 2019)

I like my steak rare and my bj well done.....


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

Chics love my jizz. I always get compliments that my jizz tastes sweet. I eat a shit ton of dark berries.


----------



## Gadawg (Mar 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Chics love my jizz. I always get compliments that my jizz tastes sweet. I eat a shit ton of dark berries.




Maybe that's my problem.  I bet my jizz just tastes like jizz.


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 14, 2019)

Told my lady about this yeaterday.. just got done eating the steak she made.. let's see how the rest works out.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2019)

Seeker said:


> Chics love my jizz. I always get compliments that my jizz tastes sweet. I eat a shit ton of dark berries.



It's because you are a fruit.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 14, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> It's because you are a fruit.



das right. big plump ripe banana


----------



## Jaydub (Mar 15, 2019)

Well... it's safe to say my wife takes this holiday very, very seriously.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 15, 2019)

I came home to instapot Chuck roast and rejected for head.

That's cool cause I had 4 kinds of pie.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 15, 2019)

Nachos and presidentes from Chillies. Oh well The nights still young.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 15, 2019)

Nope no one is EVER gettin a bj here at my place.....unless im not home then they prolly line up to get one haha


----------



## snake (Mar 15, 2019)

*Update:*

Yesterday was a "Grill your own and PornHub" day. Hope you all fared better.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2019)

Fix her car then heat up my own dinner day for me.


----------



## snake (Mar 16, 2019)

CJ275 said:


> Fix her car then heat up my own dinner day for me.



We brother-in-laws?


----------



## CJ (Mar 16, 2019)

We're all interchangeable! :32 (6):


----------



## Grego (Mar 16, 2019)

German, that is the way to my heart and since I insist on returning the favor my woman will get chocolate and face


----------



## German89 (Feb 12, 2020)

Bumping this for rhino


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2020)

yous celebrate? or forgot?


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2020)

She forgot again. I didn't even get a card! :32 (7):


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> She forgot again. I didn't even get a card! :32 (7):



But you had TURKEY Chili so. Be grateful you got that bogus.


----------



## CJ (Mar 15, 2020)

German89 said:


> But you had TURKEY Chili so. Be grateful you got that bogus.



Nooooo, BEEF chili yesterday! :32 (1):

Probably better than her bj's anyway! :32 (18):


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Nooooo, BEEF chili yesterday! :32 (1):
> 
> Probably better than her bj's anyway! :32 (18):



Lmfao.. ahahahahha

Sad truth.


----------



## white ape (Mar 15, 2020)

Had steak, no blowie. 4 weeks post delivery she really isn't into it. oh well, steak was delicious.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Mar 15, 2020)

i didnt even know that but i wondered why i got such a good one yesterday...ty whoever came up with that holiday...im putting it on the calendar for next year


----------



## German89 (Mar 15, 2020)

white ape said:


> Had steak, no blowie. 4 weeks post delivery she really isn't into it. oh well, steak was delicious.



and she probably wont be for a while


----------



## Sicwun88 (Mar 15, 2020)

I love the way you think!


----------



## white ape (Mar 16, 2020)

German89 said:


> and she probably wont be for a while



I am 100% sure that giving me head is the last thing that crosses her mind. haha


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 16, 2020)

I hope guys are eating pineapple more than one day a year 
my people believe in it religiously


----------



## German89 (Mar 16, 2020)

Voyagersixone said:


> I hope guys are eating pineapple more than one day a year
> my people believe in it religiously


I can confirm

I will make my guy eat it. I don't care!


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2021)

Bump for 2021

Happy Steak and Blowie Day.


----------



## white ape (Mar 14, 2021)

Boom!

10 char


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Mar 14, 2021)

Simply amazing


----------



## Timber (Mar 14, 2021)

F’n right I’m partaking as soon as this shift is over!


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2021)

I hope he appreciates It



Timber said:


> F’n right I’m partaking as soon as this shift is over!


----------



## white ape (Mar 14, 2021)

as long as there is no teeth dragging I’m sure it’s all good 



Trump said:


> I hope he appreciates It


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2021)

as long as he doesn’t neglect the balls



white ape said:


> as long as there is no teeth dragging I’m sure it’s all good


----------



## Timber (Mar 14, 2021)

Feeling at home already lol


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Pointed out the holiday to Mrs. BRICKS, she just laughed at me


----------



## Trump (Mar 14, 2021)

i got the exact same response, it’s Mother’s Day in uk and she also said no way am I taking any of this day away from her. I think she selfish lol



BRICKS said:


> Pointed out the holiday to Mrs. BRICKS, she just laughed at me


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2021)

BRICKS said:


> Pointed out the holiday to Mrs. BRICKS, she just laughed at me


have her google search it


----------



## Bobbyloads (Mar 14, 2021)

Damn thanks for the reminder I would of forgot. Thank god just got back from Costco bought a bunch of skirt and NY strip steaks now just have to remind the wife about what day it is.


----------



## German89 (Mar 14, 2021)

Trump said:


> i got the exact same response, it’s Mother’s Day in uk and she also said no way am I taking any of this day away from her. I think she selfish lol



Well then, in the UK do it on our mothers day here?


----------



## BRICKS (Mar 14, 2021)

German89 said:


> have her google search it



This was after I showed her on Google.

That's ok, it's steak and knobber day here twice a week anyway.


----------



## CJ (Mar 14, 2021)

It's turkey chili and get away from me day here. :32 (18):


----------



## Voyagersixone (Mar 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> It's turkey chili and get away from me day here. :32 (18):



almost as good as a steak and blowie though...


----------



## white ape (Mar 14, 2021)

that’s my favorite day. 



CJ275 said:


> It's turkey chili and get away from me day here. :32 (18):


----------



## Texan69 (Mar 15, 2021)

Mine is “go find something in the fridge I don’t care” and sit on the couch watching law in order in her PJ’s day... good times


----------



## Jin (Mar 15, 2021)

Everybody knows March 14th is White Day

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_Day


----------

